# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Bakü'den ABD'ye nota gibi uyarı

## bozok

*ABD'YE NOTA GİBİ UYARI*

 

_Azerbaycan Cumhurbaşkanı Aliyev’den sert çıkış: ABD politikamızı gözden geçiririz_

*Böyle partner siyaseti olmaz*
BEYAZ Saray yönetiminin, Ermeni yanlısı politikaları Azerbaycan’ı isyan ettirdi. Danışmanı Ali Hasanov kanalıyla sert açıklamalar yapan Cumhurbaşkanı İlham Aliyev, başta Karabağ olmak üzere, bölgesel politikalarını eleştirdiği ABD’ye net mesaj verdi: Size yönelik politikamızı gözden geçiririz!

*Enerji projelerini hatırlattı!*
AMERİKALILARIN sadece “Ermenistan’a nasıl yardım edebileceğini” düşünmesi gerekmiyor. Yukarı Karabağ sorunundaki arabuluculardan biri olarak, her şeyden önce çözüm bulunmasına öncülük etmesi gerekiyor. Azerbaycan’ın bir dizi çokuluslu ortak enerji projesinde yer aldığı unutulmamalı! 

*Bakü’den ABD’ye uyarı*
Beyaz Saray’ın Karabağ sorununda Ermenistan yanlısı politikasını eleştiren Azerbaycan Cumhurbaşkanı İlham Aliyev’in danışmanı, “Bu tutumunu sürdürürse, ABD’ye yönelik politikamızı gözden geçiririz” dedi

ünsel üNAL

Azerbaycan Cumhurbaşkanı İlham Aliyev, siyasi işler danışmanı Ali Hasanov kanalıyla, ‘Ermenistan ağırlıklı politika güden ABD’yi sertçe eleştirdi. Amerika’yla ilişkileri masaya yatıracaklarını söyleyen Hasanov, Reuters’a verdiği demeçte, “ABD Azerbaycan’a yönelik stratejik bir partner politikası izlemiyor. Bu nedenle ABD politikamızı gözden geçirebiliriz” dedi. 

*Ortak enerji politikaları*
Amerikalıların sadece, “ekonomik krizlerin üstesinden gelmesine yönelik olarak Ermenistan’a nasıl yardım edebileceğini” düşünmemesi gerektiğini belirten Hasanov, Washington’ın, Yukarı Karabağ sorununun çözümündeki arabuluculardan biri olarak, her şeyden önce, “bu çatışmaya çözüm bulunmasına öncülük etmesi gerektiğini” ifade etti. Azerbaycan’ın ABD’ye yönelik nasıl bir adım atabileceği konusunda ayrıntıya girmeyen Hasanov, “Azerbaycan’ın ABD ile birlikte bir dizi büyük çokuluslu ortak enerji projesinde yer aldığını” hatırlatmakla yetindi.


17.4.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------

